# Tourist's body returned with extra organs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Tourist's body returned with extra organs *

Fred Attewill
Monday September 4, 2006
The Guardian

The body of a British tourist who died on holiday in Ireland was flown back to the UK with an extra heart and pair of lungs, it emerged last night. The extra organs were found in a plastic bag stitched inside the body of Louis Selo, 55, by a pathologist who performed a second post mortem once the body was back in Britain.

Mr Selo, a father-of-three, from New Malden in Surrey, had just got into a taxi at Dublin airport with his wife Anna and 14-year-old daughter when he collapsed with a heart attack. The driver raced to the city's Beaumont hospital, but he was found to be dead on arrival.

An inital post mortem was carried out before the body was sent back to his family for burial. Only when a second examination was performed - standard procedure when a Briton dies abroad - was the discrepancy discovered. 
Beaumont hospital, which carries out some 300 post mortems a year, has since discovered from which patient the organs were taken and they have been interred with that body in Ireland.

Mr Selo's mother, Laura, yesterday told the Sunday Tribune in Ireland that her family's grief was unimaginable.

"The problems with delays after Louis's body came to us meant that we could not bury my son until two weeks after he died," she said. "It was very distressing to us all."

A spokesman for Beaumont hospital apologised to both families and said an inquiry had been launched which could lead to "disciplinary action". 
"A high level inquiry is currently under way at the hospital, and we expect the finding of that to be available shortly," the spokesman added. "It was established very shortly after we were notified who the organs came from and they have been returned to the rightful owners to be interred." 
Mr Selo's wife told the paper that her husband suffered the heart attack as the family were singing in the taxi.

"The next thing the driver was calling the emergency department of the local hospital and he drove like a maniac to get us there," she said.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like someone got their coroner's certificate out of a Cracker Jack box. Yikes...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Too bad he didn't have the spare heart while he was alive.....:devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Too bad he didn't have the spare heart while he was alive.....:devil:


That made me giggle...now I feel guilty.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

sounds like someone was trying to cut shipping costs. 4 corpses and the 5th one is free!!!, of course you have to wait for all the other parts to arrive via the other 4 bodies.


----------

